# Please help my GUINEA!!



## LAParsons (Nov 4, 2011)

My 8 month old guinea pig Beasley is acting so odd. Lately whenever i pet him in a certain spot he lets out a shriek? It's a spot right above his left leg. He isn't loosing any fur, he's not itchy, he doesn't have dandruff.... I really don't know what to do and am looking for some help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

vet? Sounds like he is in pain so he might have injured himself, is he on his own?


----------



## PinkChipoo (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree, I would take the lil piggie to the vet. Sounds internal.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Definitely get him to a vet, if he's squeaking when you touch him in a certain spot then it's obvious that he's in pain.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah i agree, its probably a break or sprain!
but if not it may be mites, i know you said there is nothing there but my piggie did pretty much the same thing when he had mites, i took him to the vet, he had an injection and now is is the most lovable thing ever!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Does he have multi vits. All guineas need extra.

Vet needs to see him really


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

tinamary said:


> Does he have multi vits. All guineas need extra.
> 
> Vet needs to see him really


guinea pigs do NOT need multi vits
they NEED a diet high in veg, they should get veggies everyday, multi vits is no supliment for daily veg and they can actually do more harm then good


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> guinea pigs do NOT need multi vits
> they NEED a diet high in veg, they should get veggies everyday, multi vits is no supliment for daily veg and they can actually do more harm then good


OOOOOOOOhhhhhhh well slap my face with a wet kipper for trying to Help
My guineas have vit drops every now and again and also vegies.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Like others have said, probably best to get him checked overy by a vet. Is he eating OK? 

These are just a few thoughts that spring to mind:

I know some guineapigs can be sensitive to touch in certain area - near their rumps - we had two males and both of them seemed to kind of squeak if touched there, but it wasn't a squeak of pain. They would sometimes kick out too. But you don't say if it front or rear leg that is causing him to squeal.

If he is in pain, he may not eat, and if they don't eat, they will go downhill very quickly, so definitely needs checking over. 

And I read that mites will cause pain too, but you won't be able to see them.

Hope you get him sorted quickly.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Just wondering how Beasley is today.


----------

